# Time delay contactor set



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

kingsmurf said:


> I am an electrician in the USA , weat Coast...I need to find an 120v coil pulling in 120v contacts tha has an time delay..( I need this so an rotating appliance can get up to RPM and activate an flow switch to keep the contacts closed) I looked through all of the catalogs locally...then I thought of you fellas? a link perhaps to an internet source?
> my thanks in advance
> 
> Sparky in CA


http://www.grainger.com/Grainger/items/4GY65:thumbsup:


----------



## kingsmurf (Feb 24, 2008)

*time delay coil contactor*

Thank you very much I was looking for just that item . .perhaps you could take a look at my circuit logic and see if it will do what I want

again thanks


----------

